# Αγγελίες > [Ζητούνται] >  > [Ζητείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] SMA Male Plug σε RF

## DJman

Αν εχει καποιος 2 τεμαχια τετοια , και εχει και ταχυδρομιο κοντα του, τα ριχνει σε ενα φακελο :P
(εννοειτε να κρατατε εξοδοχαρτο μαζι σας και ταυτοτητα) 
Πηρα ενα sdr dogle τωρα που ειμαστε κλεισμενοι να παιζουμε

Ευχαριστω

----------

